# Install-Fehler: Socket Error # 10013



## Argorosh (26. November 2006)

ich habe mir bei BLASC den Client runtergeladen (laut installer version 1.0) und wenn ich auf die .exe
klicke, um zu installieren, bekomme ich die Fehler-Meldung Socket Error # 10013 Access Denied
Was ist falsch ?


----------



## Rascal (27. November 2006)

Hast du 'ne Proxy oder Firewall am laufen?

Wenn ja, schau dass die .exe zugriff aufs Internet hat.


----------

